# When to take bulk-forming laxatives?



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

I was just wondering if there's a difference in when I should take fibre if it's a "bulk-forming laxative" like Prodiem? Can I take it in the morning before breakfast like I would with any other fibre supplement or does it take longer to be effective (i.e. should I take it before I go to bed)? I just took my first dose of it before breakfast (without much luck), but I don't want to end up on the toilet in the middle of the night or something! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I really wish that soluble fiber supplements were not marketed as "bulk fiber laxatives." They are NOT laxatives. They are simply soluble fiber, and they're basically the supplement equivalent of eating a bowl of oatmeal or rice.You can take these supplements any time of day, though it's best to spread out the doses and take them before meals. This will work the best to keep your gut full of soluble fiber, which will keep you stable.For really detailed info about these supplements, dosage, how they work, etc. check here web page Best,Heather


----------

